
North Korea Halts Talks with South Over US-South Korea Military Excercises - Rooster61
https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/15/politics/north-korea-suspends-south-korea-talks-us-military-drills/index.html
======
Rooster61
Reuters is also reporting: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-
missiles-south...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-missiles-
southkorea-talks/north-korea-suspends-talks-with-south-scheduled-for-
wednesday-idUSKCN1IG2ZI)

